# Bowen Therapy



## Julia (3 October 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this?  Had any experience of its effectiveness or otherwise?

Any comments would be much appreciated.

With thanks

Julia


----------



## macca (3 October 2007)

Hi Julia,

I had it done once by a friend who is a practitioner (freebie  )

It is not like a chiropractor, osteopath or physio.

It is very gentle and is said to be useful for those that require careful treatment.

I think it would be suitable for some people who suffer from contracted muscles, cramps, spasms etc.

Unhappy muscles can really effect our posture and freedom of movement, it is said to release the knots and spasms within our bodies.

I was a little disappointed because nothing happened at the time but apparently that is normal, my body was supposed to re-adjust over the next few days.

My friend has some patients who use it exclusively, particularly those with chronic ailments.

HTH


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2007)

FWIW





> Thomas Ambrose Bowen was born on 18 April 1916 in Brunswick, Victoria, Australia, a suburb of Melbourne. From the 1950s until his death on 27 October 1982 he developed his unique soft-tissue therapeutic technique that is now known as The Bowen Technique.
> 
> Tom Bowen was not formally trained in any medical or alternative therapy discipline. He stated simply that his work was 'a gift from God'.
> victoriaIt was through his general love of sports that Tom Bowen became interested in soft tissue manipulation.
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (3 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Does anyone know anything about this?  Had any experience of its effectiveness or otherwise?
> 
> Any comments would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...




As with all things, if you get a good practitioner, it will be effective. But yes, Bowen is very good, but can be expensive.

IMO you are better off finding a myofascial release specialist, or someone at least pretty good at it. 

But that is just my personal bias with Bowen organisations. i.e. some will forbid other modalities to be used at the same time or therapists to use other methods at all.


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> As with all things, if you get a good practitioner, it will be effective. But yes, Bowen is very good, but can be expensive.
> 
> IMO you are better off finding a myofascial release specialist, or someone at least pretty good at it.
> 
> But that is just my personal bias with Bowen organisations. i.e. some will forbid other modalities to be used at the same time or therapists to use other methods at all.



I think that's good advise... some of the Bowen mob can be a bit "sect" like, if you know what I mean (confirming Chops' comments).

Some are very good, but many fall into the category of reiki IMO.


----------



## Ageo (3 October 2007)

I went to a lady in the Castle Hill area (Sydney) after damaging my knee pretty bad in a soccer match. I had damaged cartilage and both the doctors and physio's told me i needed an arthroscopy (spelling?). After being referred to her by a friend my mum and i decided to go. After 5 sessions my knee is fulling functioning and i can sprint, run up hills and do everything i couldnt before. My mum has also been helped dramatically with walking as she struggled before (lower back pain etc..). For me its fantastic but its not for the non believer as you really dont feel anything and most people wont go back if they dont believe.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 October 2007)

Ageo said:


> For me its fantastic but its not for the non believer as you really dont feel anything and most people wont go back if they dont believe.



That's a great point. Whether it be Myofascial Release or Bowen, you aren't going to feel much unless you go into a physical or emotional unwind. You can have people question you in a session about what you are doing, even though you can see the changes right there in front of you. It's fun leaning on a trigger point after that. 

But yeah, taking the pressure off the damaged cartilage, just shows you what effect these techniques can have, no matter how subtle or gentle. It probably corrected the problem that led to the damage in the first place...


----------



## Julia (3 October 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I've had one session following 7 treatments with zilch result by a physiotherapist for a persistent muscle spasm.

The one Bowen treatment yesterday did seem a bit strange and I have actually felt worse today.  

As has been mentioned, the practitioner warned me adamantly about not having any other therapy  before the next appt next week, plus other instructions which I found somewhat odd, e.g. no hot shower last night because it would "disturb the treatment".  Swab the affected area three times a day with cider vinegar.  

And contrary to what I've read and has been suggested here, it wasn't at all pleasant - really hurt me with hard pressure on the affected muscles.

I note the tacit suggestion that for it to work one has to believe in it or have I perhaps misinterpreted that?  If that's the case, then I guess that increases my scepticism.

Ageo,  did you feel some benefit after the first session or not really until the completion of all the treatment?  I'm asking this following Macca's comment that it's not supposed to be effective immediately.

Having felt worse today and having also today spoken with someone who went to this same practitioner four times and declared she was far far worse after this, I am a bit nervous about persisting with it.

Chops, I live in a regional centre and the therapy you discuss is probably a bit sophisticated to be found here.

I just feel pretty damn vulnerable knowing someone who does the wrong thing can cause untold damage.

Thanks, Wayne for the background.  I'm not sure that this bloke has a gift from God at all but perhaps I'm being impatient/unreasonable.

If anyone has anything else to add I'd be interested.

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## Dukey (3 October 2007)

Hi Julia - hope you get your problem sorted out somewhere ...

Just to add... Does anyone know of a guy called Steve Lockhart - who is in Sydney and has developed his own brand of what I take to be a kind of 'Myofascial' bodywork?? He calls it SLM ??

I can't say I specifically recommend him - as I havn't been treated by him. (been in Japan and travelling recently. now home in Oz - but in NQ.)

- but I did read alot of stuff on his website, some books he has written etc. and he makes alot of sense - to me a least.

Talks alot about muscle imbalances from old injuries, release points, switching muscles 'on and off' etc.

He has a few students around the traps... and I'll be looking them up when I get to the big smoke!!!

Anyone know of this bloke?
----------------------
Edit: re the SLM website: I've found it does have a bit of a 'give me your $$ - miracle cure' feel to it - but the e-book is free and makes a hell of a lot of sense (without him giving away too many secrets).


----------



## zengin (4 October 2007)

Hi Julia

I am a bowen threapist in victoria, and yes Bowen is a very gentle threapy and no you should not feel sore during the session. Some of my clients do fell tired,bit off feeling as well as very relaxed,unexplaned headaches the next day, but saying that some may fell nothing or they may have some other ( good) side effects such as not being constipated any more although that was not the reason they came to see me.Bowen sits some where between massage and chrio or phsio,it is a soft tissue therapy,what we do is we balance the whole body we dont just look at your initial pain and that is why some clients feel little bit worse off the next day because they may be detoxin.AFL and few rugby teams been using Bowen for few years.I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Julia (4 October 2007)

zengin said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I am a bowen threapist in victoria, and yes Bowen is a very gentle threapy and no you should not feel sore during the session. Some of my clients do fell tired,bit off feeling as well as very relaxed,unexplaned headaches the next day, but saying that some may fell nothing or they may have some other ( good) side effects such as not being constipated any more although that was not the reason they came to see me.Bowen sits some where between massage and chrio or phsio,it is a soft tissue therapy,what we do is we balance the whole body we dont just look at your initial pain and that is why some clients feel little bit worse off the next day because they may be detoxin.AFL and few rugby teams been using Bowen for few years.I hope this helps a bit.



Thank you, Zengin.  That's interesting.  I did indeed feel unusually tired the evening of the treatment - almost as though I couldn't stay awake which is unusual for me in the evenings.  And yesterday I had a headache which happens really rarely.


----------



## Ageo (4 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Ageo,  did you feel some benefit after the first session or not really until the completion of all the treatment?  I'm asking this following Macca's comment that it's not supposed to be effective immediately.





hehe funny you say that as im very impatient also. Believe it or not my mum actually forced me to stick with it as the 1st few sessions i felt nothing (but then again she told me to do nothing as if i did it would ruin the work we had done) i thought she was full of it but i thought what the heck i might aswell go with it. After the 4 session i started to train lightly then by the 5th i was for some reason in full working order. Listen to everything she/he says as its pointless otherwise.

For me i dont care how she fixes it aslong as she does im happy with that


----------



## zengin (12 October 2007)

Hi Julia

Before and after your threatment make sure you drink lots of water,try not to exercise the injured body part and please dont get any other threatment at least for next 4 to 5 days and most importantly let your body heal it self. Bowen is also good for Animals. ( I know what you are all thinking but trust me I seen it happen, and it works)

Well I should be in bed now so see you all later, and hope all your trades are going up like aus dollar.


----------



## wayneL (12 October 2007)

zengin said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> Before and after your threatment make sure you drink lots of water,try not to exercise the injured body part and please dont get any other threatment at least for next 4 to 5 days and most importantly let your body heal it self. *Bowen is also good for Animals. ( I know what you are all thinking but trust me I seen it happen, and it works)*
> 
> Well I should be in bed now so see you all later, and hope all your trades are going up like aus dollar.




I can vouch for that. There are a number of Equine Bowen specialists (as well as chiropractors, dentists, massage therapists etc etc etc)


----------



## chops_a_must (12 October 2007)

zengin said:


> Bowen is also good for Animals. ( I know what you are all thinking but trust me I seen it happen, and it works)




Yeah, I've been treating a friend's cat. It has been licking one of its arms repeatedly and stripping the fur.

So I decided to look at its pecs, lovely cat. Trigger points galore surprise surprise. Didn't like having them done the first time, but actually began coming up to me and signalling for me to look at it, lol! So, I just do it everytime it wants it. It no longer licks its arm, which I'm sure was referred pain, and can easily jump to places it couldn't get to before.

I'm looking at getting into greyhounds as some rellies race them a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## wayneL (12 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I'm looking at getting into greyhounds as some rellies race them a bit.




Dogs and horses = $$$$$$$$

Horse "chiropractors" (as generic term for this sort of thing) make a mint.


----------



## Julia (12 October 2007)

I've had two treatments now, the second yesterday.  Much worse last night and today but none of the side effects I experienced the first time.
Is it worth persisting???


----------



## Ageo (12 October 2007)

Julia said:


> I've had two treatments now, the second yesterday.  Much worse last night and today but none of the side effects I experienced the first time.
> Is it worth persisting???




How many sessions did your therapist say you might need?


----------



## Julia (12 October 2007)

Ageo said:


> How many sessions did your therapist say you might need?



He said usually three, sometimes four.
He did warn me that I would likely feel worse for 24 hours.
It is much more comfortable this evening.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 October 2007)

Julia said:


> I've had two treatments now, the second yesterday.  Much worse last night and today but none of the side effects I experienced the first time.
> Is it worth persisting???



Julia,

The way I work, if you haven't had an improvement 24 hours after the first treatment, or most of the time, before this, I'm not doing the right thing. But that's just my process. This is except for MLD, which people wont notice the effects of, but the measurements more than make up for it.

So compare before treatment levels with levels 24 hours post treatment. Deep tissue massage can make you feel sore for this long as well, although most people describe it as a "good sore".

Just some thoughts as to how to evaluate it, and if to continue or not.


----------



## Julia (13 October 2007)

Thanks, Chops.  What is MLD?
I don't think I could describe it as "good sore".  
Yes, you are reinforcing what I have read in that most people experience some improvement following the first treatment.  It's most comfortable at the end of the day when I've been moving about all day.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Thanks, Chops.  What is MLD?
> I don't think I could describe it as "good sore".
> Yes, you are reinforcing what I have read in that most people experience some improvement following the first treatment.  It's most comfortable at the end of the day when I've been moving about all day.




MLD is manual lymph drainage.

Used for post cancer treatments where lymphoedema becomes a real problem, sinus problems, and other swellings. It tends to be very good for arthritis based swelling as well, which is where I use it most.


----------



## sam76 (28 January 2008)

How did you end up after the treatment, Julia?

Did it work?


----------



## Julia (28 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> How did you end up after the treatment, Julia?
> 
> Did it work?



Hi Sam,
No, completely ineffective which didn't surprise me too much given what it was.
However, what did work 100% was acupuncture.  After two physios and the Bowen I was still in just as much pain as in the beginning and a friend recommended a Chinese doctor/acupuncturist.  Went to her with some scepticism but three treatments later the pain which had been really debilitating was completely gone.

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## notnewtopain (31 August 2008)

Bowen Therapy. Have just read all these comments and am sitting here wondering if you are all really discussing the same Bowen therapy that I have studied.. I cannot understand the poor results you have mentioned. I am a bowen therapist in Newcastle NSW. The results i see on a daily basis are astonishing! Most patients have 80% relief  right after the 1st treatment. They return with their children and parents etc. That is the best recommendation. Perhaps before visiting any practitioner, search around for someone who will recommend a practitioner. Just going to any person with a sign on the door is not how i would do it. Go to someone who has a good track record. Even if it means driving 100 KM


----------



## Julia (31 August 2008)

The Bowen therapist I went to was recommended by my GP.   I can't think of any better way to select a therapist.   What would you suggest if you can find no positive recommendations?  Go and ask for a trial session?


----------



## notnewtopain (2 September 2008)

You could possibly ask to have a discussion with the therapist to determine his/her success rate. If you are a smoker or take anti depressants, i would probably advise you that you may experience a "toxic dump" after the first session. This could be in the form or pain or even diarrhoea. Bowen is not based on the "faith" of the patient nor is it based on the recommendation of a doctor unless that particular doctor has either had treatment from the practitioner or has many satisfied patients who have  had good results. First hand referrals are always the best. Hope this helps


----------



## Julia (2 September 2008)

I did ask him about his success rate.  He said "almost everyone is helped".
It's a pretty pointless question, really.  He is hardly going to say "oh, it's a waste of time and your money - most people don't derive any benefit".

For the sake of completeness, after being fixed by the acupuncturist for more than six months, it came back so I returned for more acupuncture.  This time the same treatment failed to be at all helpful.  The pain just went away again in time.

So maybe none of these , umm, alternative therapies really work at all.  Maybe stuff just gets better when it's ready to.


----------



## moneymajix (3 September 2008)

Choosing a healthcare practitioner.

A personal recommendation is highly regarded but not always full proof.
If it is difficult to get an appointment wth the practitioner as they have a long waiting list, this is a good sign, imo.

Most practitioners seem average. 
The oustanding seem to number a few. You may need to do some investigation to find them.
Trial and error.


----------



## CAB SAV (3 September 2008)

Tried Bowen about ten years ago in desparation with a crook shoulder after a bike fall. Had tried everything else and paid out heaps.
During first bowen visit, was lying there thinking, what the!
this has got to be a scam & covered by private health!
Had three more visits & fixed completely!
Never had treatment on my shoulder since.
Cannnot explain it, just accepted it.


----------



## hitnmiss (6 September 2008)

Thought I might add my experience with Bowen Massage.
Around six years ago I had a pain on the right side of my abdomen, not a sharp pain but a niggly one that would come and go. This went on for over a year.
In that time I saw a regular doctor who looked at everything from blood tests, prostate check, cat scans, to a possible lumbar punch (didn't get that far) and a naturopath with liver cleansing products etc.
Nothing was working.
On a friends recomendation I went to a Bowen Therapist. On walking through the door to arrange a booking, he took one look at me as I strode up to his desk and he said straight out "you have a problem with the right side of your abdomen".
I thought to my self "you have to be kidding me".
Two days later lying on the massage table with the relaxation music playing in the background, old mate comes in and pushs and prods a little  on my back and then disappears out the door for a minute and then back in again to do the same on different muscles around my body.
I could not believe that this procedure could possibly work as the pressure he was applying was barely able to be felt. Another cure to hit a dead end I thought.
But it worked. The pain was muscular.The next day ,no pain and it has never returned.
I've been to the other Bowen Therapists since then for other aches and pain problems and so far they have fixed my problem evey time. 
Don't get me wrong, I will always go to a GP. But for instances like mine that a GP couldn't fix, I would totally recommend Bowen to everyone.
Cheers


----------



## DB008 (6 September 2008)

l've had a session on my neck and all went good.
 My dad does half an hour every week.
But, everyone is different l guess. You can cook a meal, not everyone will eat it?


----------

